

Dar - disk archive backup utility - dnewcome
http://dar.linux.free.fr/

======
ilyak
What's the point of it compared to tar and dd?

~~~
pbhjpbhj
The same as the point of using a wordprocessor instead of simply piping escape
sequences to lpr.

~~~
thwarted
For this to be an accurate comparison, the word processor would have to
support only one formatting option -- dar only has one form of compression
built in, does not seem to support writing to stdout, and was last updated in
2006, so the advantages of a pipeline setup and having the ability to choose
alternative tools as they become available outweigh the limited feature set
over more traditional tools.

However, there is this (from the man page):

    
    
       "Because, even when using dar to write a slice on a tape,
       you will loose all the interest of another feature of dar 
       which is its ability to directly access any of the 
       archived files, even when compression is used."
    

which can be tremendously useful, but isn't compelling enough to warrant using
it.

~~~
trebor
Dar 2.3.9 was updated on March 22th this year; there were 4 commits to CVS in
the last 21 days, too.

Never heard of Dar, but I thought it deserved to be on record that it is still
alive and kicking (unlike your statement of when it was last updated).

~~~
thwarted
Ah, I missed that. Now that I look closer at the "Current Status", you're
right. That is a not-very-straight-forward way to present releases and
schedules.

